# MAXANT CUSTOMER SERVICE/EXCEEDED EXPECTATION



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I like that story and it sounds like you had great time.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Whether you like/buy Maxant products or not, their service is impeccable. They once offered to replace the legs on my extractor because they arrived scratched.
Have never heard of a dissatisfied customer due to Maxant customer service.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm extremely fortunate to live in the area and Jake and the company have always been top notch. You saw the best of the best and I'm grateful for the attention that is paid to the product and service.

Nice post!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I love working with them to. In my book their only short comings is phone service. But once you get a main email address. It is blazing face. One night I drop a email at about ten at night and 5 mins later had a answer.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Maxant is hard to beat!


----------



## CMCDennisS (Sep 28, 2012)

Sounds like Jake.
I have had that personal service on numerous occasions.
My Honey House is nothing but Maxant for a reason- it is built to last and the service is always there.


----------



## Mike01876 (Jul 14, 2015)

A few weeks back we picked up our fifth Maxant bottling tank, another 25 Gallon Model 600-3, with the no drip valve. I finally got it installed today, which reminded me I should let folks know that we don't just love the tanks, but also their exceptional customer service! We could buy from anyone, but Jake at Maxant knows my name, patiently answers all of my questions and truly seems to care about my business! Just my .02.


----------

